# warranty?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

what is warranty (crash warranty) on giant composite frames?
do you have to pay a fee to get it replaced? does anyone know the cost?


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

I didn't know that Giant had a crash replacement program. If they do they sure don't advertise it all that much. I bought a used TCR frame on EBAY very cheap compared to the $1600 my LBS Giant dealer wanted to sell me a new one for. The one issue I had to think about was the warrenty. Giant only warrenties the original owner and looking through the internet owner manuel at the Giant website they seem to mean it. Hopefully, if you need a replacement you are the original owner and Giant wants to keep your business. If they do have a crash replacement and can find it please post it....it may be worth the extra money they way I ride.

http://archive.giant-bicycles.com/images/_upload_us/owner_manuals/OwnersManual_Std-final1814.pdf


----------

